# Squirrel hawking



## antharper (Feb 26, 2017)

If u ever have a chance to experience this give it a try , I got a video but having trouble posting it , I work with the falconer and he always talks about it so I invited him to my property and my daughter wants one


----------



## antharper (Feb 26, 2017)

*His catch*

My daughter was all eyes and ears , this want be our last trip !


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 27, 2017)

Always thought it would be cool to hunt with one. Seen them swoop in  and get squirrels during deer season.


----------



## RJR (Feb 27, 2017)

That's awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 18, 2017)

It looks neat but my problem is that I have chickens.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 18, 2017)

I've seen it with rabbits to. Pretty cool. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2017)

caughtinarut said:


> It looks neat but my problem is that I have chickens.





An "adopted son" of mine and his wife are both falconer`s and they also have chickens. They`ve never had a problem, and they have merlins, falcons, and red tailed hawks.


----------



## antharper (Jun 18, 2017)

We were hunting near my chicken pen and the hawk hardly even looked at them , but the chickens were all hiding !


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 19, 2017)

I wonder if it has anything to do with them being trained? I know I have had "wild" hawks come down and get a chicken through the years.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2017)

I looked closely at this some years ago. I learned real quick that having a bird is like having a child. They take up a lot of time, and it takes a lot to care and tend to them !! They ain't like a dog you just feed and take him out of the kennel when you want !! It is a very interesting and a enjoyment to watch them work and achieve their goals !!


----------



## 4x4 (Jun 28, 2017)

If anyone around my neck of the woods ever wants to see falconry up close and personal I would be honored to have you join me and my redtail Katniss on a hunt!


----------



## RJR (Jun 29, 2017)

I would love to see one of those in action!


----------



## antharper (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice hunt 4\4 , and very nice gesture , hopefully someone will take your offer , they'll love it !


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 30, 2017)

If there are any Falconers around Newnan looking for a place to hunt, I'm loaded with squirrels. Id love to have someone over and take out some. 
Nice video 4x4.


----------



## antharper (Jun 30, 2017)

ucfireman said:


> If there are any Falconers around Newnan looking for a place to hunt, I'm loaded with squirrels. Id love to have someone over and take out some.
> Nice video 4x4.



The guy that I went with lives rt outside of Newnan, and is as nice a man you'll ever meet , he even offered to take his bird to my daughters school and do a demonstration for a school project , he loves to take kids especially , probably because he lost his only son to cancer , if u want pm me your name and number and I'll get him to give u a call , I'd love to go again also !


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 13, 2017)

caughtinarut said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with them being trained? I know I have had "wild" hawks come down and get a chicken through the years.



I doubt it has anything to do with training. They are still wild animals. My guess is they probably go somewhere else for both training and hunting so the bird never has an opportunity to go for the chickens.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 13, 2017)

Falconry is a huge commitment. It's my dream to get into it one day but I probably won't be able to until I'm retired.


----------

